# Two Male Malteses Available



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have an online friend that is a Maltese breeder and she let me know she has two males available. The first one was returned to her due to divorce. The second, I believe she was keeping to evaluate for Show.

Bentley is almost two years old and is around 3 pounds and Remmy is 7 months old and a bit over 4 pounds.

If you have interest in either of these boys, please get in touch with me via my email. [email protected]

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 4 2008, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616015


> She just emailed me, I was mistaken, she was not keeping him for Show Evaluation she thought she would be able to handle keeping him, because she LOVES his personality, but due to her Show dogs' demands she wants to find a GREAT forever home for him. Remmy is a VERY handsome guy, with very white, straight beautiful hair.
> 
> Bentley is almost two years old and is around 3 pounds and Remmy is 7 months old and a bit over 4 pounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Does she have any pics?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 5 2008, 10:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616166


> Does she have any pics?[/B]


You'll have to pm Melanie as she suggested to get more information since sales of live animals aren't allowed here on SM.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Remmy has found a home. Thank you to all those that got in touch with me.

Hmm no sale of live animals, wonder what would be the point of selling dead aniamls here? B) 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 24 2008, 04:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624215


> Remmy has found a home. Thank you to all those that got in touch with me.
> 
> Hmm no sale of live animals, wonder what would be the point of selling dead aniamls here? B)
> 
> ...



She is correct and I will repeat here that selling live animals is not permitted here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Soooooooooooooooooooo it is permitted to sell dead ones ?????????????????????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 24 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=624349


> Soooooooooooooooooooo it is permitted to sell dead ones ?????????????????????[/B]



Is the rule of no live animal sales really that hard to understand?

I am closing this thread now.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

closed


----------

